# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Conidios.

## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas noches compañeros subo una pequeña parte de un hongo, esta es una espora asexual  encontrada en una muestra de agua recogida de una fuente de un parque.

Hay un montón de conidios, pero podría ser de un hongo de Alternaria, este hongo puede atacar aproximadamente  400 especies vegetales y por supuesto entra las plantas de los parques. 







Podéis buscar en Google  imágenes, conidios de Alternaria.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Calima (22-sep-2014),Los terrines (22-sep-2014),sergi1907 (22-sep-2014),willi (25-sep-2014)

----------

